# Samsung Galaxy 551 SD card issue



## Scorpini (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello. I just got my Galaxy 551 today and activated it, but I'm having a problem. When I insert the microSD card into the slot, it doesn't recognize it at all. I tried going to Settings and clicking mount sd card, but it wouldn't let me and told me to insert one. When I first tried to put it in, it had a hard time going in whichever way I put it, but then eventually after applying a SLIGHT bit of pressure, it slid in. Perhaps I broke something regardless of my gentleness? Or maybe I'm just doing something wrong. Maybe it's a bum phone, as well. The 551 runs Froyo.

Responses would be appreciated so I don't take it back for no reason.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if you can plug it into a card reader and see if that will read it.


----------



## Scorpini (Dec 27, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> See if you can plug it into a card reader and see if that will read it.


thanks for the warm welcome.

I already tried the card reader, it read it fine.


----------

